# Vogvigo coffee roaster



## seeq

Has anybody tried this coffee roaster?

I fancy having a go, so want to do it as cheap as possible within reason. This seems from the point of view of a roasting newbie to be a good starter.

Any thoughts / experience with this?


----------



## Syenitic

My first thought was "is amazon market place a good place to buy devices running 240v at 240 deg C from unknown manufacturers".

looking through the feature list I see 'Heat-resistant transparent cover, see see the heating process, the top four-hold ventilation system, so Shannon gas to diffuse your cafe'

- a glass lid with 4 holes in it then

I would be concerned about the 'non-stick' coating - is it teflon? is it stable at the higher temperatures, does it add to the flavour?

I know it says FDA approved etc...but I could tell you that the botulinum infused apricot pickle I am trying to sell you at the farmers market will cure your bald patch and it has been approved by Prince William.

I'd say take the risk if you're confident, or save your cash a while, spend a bit more and get into roasting coffee by a safer more recognised route where people - here - can guide you


----------



## Mrboots2u

@DavecUK


----------



## MildredM

Teflon = a big NO here.


----------



## DavecUK

It's not going to be good, but I would love to read a review by a forum member brave enough to waste their hard earned on one. Personally I wouldn't review it even if it was free, or they wanted to pay me/donate to charity, as life is too short and my time precious.


----------



## johnealey

24- 40 minutes "baking" time was what finished it for me (and the baked coffee it will produce)

Not a good idea, if you really looking to roast on a budget a mofified popcorn roaster if you must but even this could be a little bit hit and miss.

John


----------



## Hasi

Gotta love the two-dimensional beans in there









Maybe still worth buying if you have a frying pan lid that recently broke... you'll get a spare one in the kit!

But wait, is it a stick chassis or a non-stick chassis?! Now I'm confused.



johnealey said:


> 24- 40 minutes "baking" time was what finished it for me (and the baked coffee it will produce)
> 
> Not a good idea, if you really looking to roast on a budget a mofified popcorn roaster if you must but even this could be a little bit hit and miss.
> 
> John


A regular popper would do as well to begin with!

The more variables you have to control the harder it will be to balance them for a good result.

From my own experience, I'd advise anyone to get a used Westbend Poppery II or equivalent (Trisa Popcorn Classic, LeCaf PCP-707, and their likes) and use them as is until you've figured out the ideal payload (92g in my case) to achieve repeatable results. Adding a temp probe might help to understand what's going on. By the way, at that stage I took my first steps in Artisan









Later, you might want to install a dimmer or maybe even PID mod.

From there, you're deffo good to move on to a smaller drum roaster such as a Gene, Hottop, Quest, Huky, Roestbiene, Behmor or whatever you prefer.


----------



## dev

Burnt chaff flavoured coffee.


----------



## chipbutty

The reviews actually look ok. It's a motorised version of the old fashioned way of roasting beans in a skillet. I bet you can get some nice roast from it with some trial and error. Personally I wouldn't buy anything with non stick coatings. I don't trust them.


----------



## Ramrod

I started out with this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nuvo-Ceramic-Handy-Coffee-Roaster/dp/B00LHEKY68/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1549221453&sr=1-1&keywords=nuvo+roaster

It's labor intensive but if you know the theory of roasting it's very controllable and produces excellent results.


----------



## chipbutty

Mine arrived today. Looking forward to trying it. So many people seem to love this thing. I used to have a Gene but was never satisfied with the results. I felt like dabbling again with the odd roast and fancied something old school and affordable. If it doesn't work out I haven't wasted a shed load of money.



Ramrod said:


> I started out with this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nuvo-Ceramic-Handy-Coffee-Roaster/dp/B00LHEKY68/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1549221453&sr=1-1&keywords=nuvo+roaster
> 
> It's labor intensive but if you know the theory of roasting it's very controllable and produces excellent results.


----------



## chipbutty

[intended to post this in the Nuvo thread - will add it there. Apologies]

First chance to roast today. I did three successive 50g roasts of Brazil Santos from Rave. Very impressed with this little thing. I did start out using the Roasmaster iOS app to try and record bean temp with my new infra red thermometer. To be honest I think that's overkill because you're already so in tune with the roasting process on the Nuvo, you can quickly gage how things are going. I imagine achieving a certain roast level becomes second nature after a while. Also it gets a bit stressful when you're trying to record temps and keep the Nuvo moving.

I roasted over the gas hob with the extractor and smoke wasn't an issue. A quick throw of the beans from bowl to bowl outside in the wind quickly removed all the chaff. I then let the cool in a metal bowl surrounded by cold water in the sink.

Me only previous experience was with the Gene Cafe. Roasting with the Nuvo is very quick! I reached first crack in 5 to 6 minutes. I think I need to practice slowing down the heat at first crack as one of the roasts seemed to go from FC to SC in the blink of an eye. I managed to stop one of the roasts immedietly after FC. Couldn't wait 24 hours to let them degas so I got stuck in. Tastes really good.


----------



## SageBEuser

I've now done five roasts with the VogVigo roaster with the paddle agitator. I've never used a roaster before and can't compare it to other roasters but it sure made a difference to the grind - very fluffy and bulked up.

The temperature control seems to work well. At an indicated 220Â°C the firstf Columbian Excelso beans start to crack after about 4- 5 minutes and the roast is done in 10-12 minutes. The roast could be more even. I think the dose may be significant. I've tried 250, 200 and 100gm loads and haven't arrived at the formula that works best. Its easy to over cook the beans!

The grind has been made in a Barista Express grinder, set at number 5 in brewed in doses of 17gms as expresso.

The VogVigo has been useful in convincing me that freshly roasted coffee gives a markedly better result. For anyone thinking along the lines of a VogVigo roaster, I would say "Why not?"


----------



## DavecUK

After reading the above, my thoughts for anyone thinking along the lines of Vog Vigo roaster.... I would say "hmm think again".


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Hey, check out my very first post! I don't really want to ask you anything, I don't really want to be a member here... I just want to say... Isn't this roaster amazing? It has a paddle, and why not?

Seriously...


----------



## Hasi

DavecUK said:


> After reading the above, my thoughts for anyone thinking along the lines of Vog Vigo roaster.... I would say "hmm think again".


1C at 1/3 of total time, why not?


----------



## DavecUK

Hasi said:


> 1C at 1/3 of total time, why not?


We have an expression "the blind leading the blind"


----------

